
Privilege Checking the Privilege Checkers - andrenth
http://quillette.com/2018/01/23/privilege-checking-privilege-checkers/
======
AnimalMuppet
There is some balance needed.

Take "speech is violence", for example. I've seen a family member destroyed by
verbal abuse. I've seen a friend destroyed by gossip, and thought that it
might have been kinder for them to just stick a knife in his back. Some speech
really does qualify as a kind of violence.

And yet, most (90%? 95%? 99%?) of the "speech is violence" stuff is "this
person is criticizing my ideas or beliefs and it makes me feel bad" variety.
The correct response is some variant of "grow a thicker skin".

------
grawprog
Everyone's privileged over someone else in some way unless you are literally
living the worst life on the planet. That's how life is. I don't even
understand how that could possibly change.

